# Topics > Space >  Telepresence space robots, telepresence space robot, GITAI Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - GITAI Inc.

G1, general-purpose space robot - gitai.tech/en/product/g1

S1, task specific space robot - gitai.tech/en/product/s1

H1, manipulation system -  gitai.tech/en/product/h1

----------


## Airicist

GITAI Prototype unit no.5

Published on Jun 16, 2017




> GITAI is the humanoid telepresence robot to realize teleportation.

----------


## Airicist

"GITAI Avatar robot for developments on the space station and on the Moon"

----------


## Airicist

General task substituting robot (2019.02)

Published on Mar 2, 2019




> GITAI is a startup to build the remote controlled robot to replace astronaut's operations in commercial space stations.

----------


## Airicist

"GITAI Partners With JAXA to Send Telepresence Robots to Space"
The founder and CEO of SCHAFT joins space robotics startup GITAI to develop telepresence robots

by Evan Ackerman
March 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

GITAI : Prototype Unit 6 (2018.11)

Published on Feb 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

General task substituting robot in ISS (2018.12)

Published on Apr 7, 2019




> GITAI is a startup to build the remote controlled robot to replace astronaut's operations in commercial space stations. GITAI conducted experiments of general task substitute robot inside a mock-up space station with JAXA(Japan Aerospace eXploration Agency) from December 25th to 27th, 2018, and successfully completed 72% of tasks.

----------


## Airicist

GITAI's G1 robot for space development (2020.6)

Jun 15, 2020




> GITAI’s G1 is the space dedicated general-purpose robot. G1 robot will enable automation of various tasks internally & externally on space stations and for lunar base development.

----------


## Airicist

GITAI's S1 robot for space development (2020.6)

Jun 29, 2020




> GITAI's S1 is the task specific space robot. 
> S1 robot will enable the automation of specific tasks internally & externally on space stations, on-orbit servicing, and lunar base development.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Space startup Gitai raises $17.1M to help build the robotic workforce of commercial space"

by Darrell Etherington
March 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Footage featuring the GITAI S1 autonomous space robot’s technology demonstration inside the ISS

Oct 27, 2021




> GITAI successfully conducted a technology demonstration of a GITAI autonomous space robot executing various tasks inside the ISS (International Space Station) between October 13-16, 2021.
> In this technology demonstration, the GITAI S1 autonomous space robot was installed inside the ISS Nanoracks Bishop Airlock and succeeded in executing two tasks: assembling structures and panels for In-Space Assembly (ISA), and operating switches & cables for Intra-Vehicular Activity (IVA).


"GITAI’s Autonomous Robot Arm Finds Success on ISS"
Japanese startup working towards autonomous robots that can do useful work inside and outside the space station

by Evan Ackerman
November 8, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Ground demonstration of GITAI's lunar robotic rover R1 in a simulated lunar environment

Feb 9, 2022




> GITAI has developed the advanced lunar robotic rover “R1” that can perform general-purpose tasks on the moon such as exploration, mining, inspection, maintenance, assembly, etc. In December of 2021 at the mock lunar surface environment in JAXA’s Sagamihara Campus, the GITAI lunar robotic rover R1 conducted numerous tasks and mobility operations, successfully completing all planned tests. Here we release a digest video of the demonstration.

----------


## Airicist2

Demonstration of on-orbit servicing work by GITAI autonomous robot in JAXA’s large space chamber

Apr 26, 2022




> GITAI Conducts Successful Demonstration of ISAM Activities in Simulated Space Environment

----------


## Airicist2

"This lunar robot prototype looks like a centaur meant for the moon"

by Jackie Wattles, CNN Business
June 8, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Ground demonstration of GITAI autonomous robot for the tech-demo outside the ISS planned in 2023

Jul 11, 2022




> Ground demonstration of In-space Servicing, Assembly, and Manufacturing executed by GITAI's 1.5m-long autonomous dual robotic arm system, in preparation for an in-space demo outside the International Space Station in 2023 (recorded in the [email protected] Tokyo office).

----------


## Airicist2

GITAI develops a 10 meter robotic arm for space

Aug 4, 2022




> GITAI developed “S10”, a 10 meter autonomous robotic arm for commercial space stations, which are being developed by several companies in the US. The GITAI S10 has successfully completed various tests corresponding to level 3 of NASA's Technology Readiness Level (TRL). Here we release a video of this technical demonstration.

----------

